# Costum Aufbau



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Hiho alle zamm, 

so ich will mir jetz ein neues BMX zusammen schrauben bis !!800!! euronen! Will halt nix vom Band sondern Einzelteile zum basteln mit Kleber    Eigentlich dachte ich mir mit 800 könnte man von allen Recht feines kriegen bin mir da jetz aber nich mehr ganz sicher insbesondere beim rahmen ( welcher den am besten?) Wöllte gern in dem Thread mir ein Bike "erarbeiten" (disskutieren und am ende zu einer Liste von Teilen kommen) 

mfg René


----------



## man1ac (10. Mai 2005)

1: heist das cUstOm aber egal ich schreib auch nicht richtig   

2: jeder wird hier denke ich seine lieblingsparts posten

3: es gibt genug threats in denen über teile diskutiert wurde

4: bmx-test 

für 800 kannst du dir denke ich mal was ganz ordentliches zusammenstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

War mir da uch ne sicher wie das nu geschrieben wird    Ich bin deutscher ned Ami    Naja ich will ja disskutieren , auch wenn jeder hier seine Lieblingsparts hergibt irgendwas such ich mir aus dem Brainstorming hier schon raus!   Also welchen rahmen würdet ihr den nehmen wenn ihrs geld habt?


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (10. Mai 2005)

da es mit 800 knapp wird, guck dich mal bei...
www.bigboysports.de um da gibt es flybikes
rahmen mit eurobb für 200


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

rahmen: sputnic satelight... is aber erst ab juni/juli erhältlich für 300 euro internal bb internal headset, lager mit dabei!!! un wiegt feine 2,2 kg das teil...
mit den lagern!!!!!

kurbeln gut und günstig primo powerbite 150 euronen
oder die angeblich baugleiche generix für 120... evil äußer dich ma  
lenker flybikes 3 amigos nur 600 g bei 70 euronen
hazard lrs für 299
kette ne kewlchain 11 euro^^
vorbau, hm, was dir halt gefällt ich fahr den odyssey elemantary und bin ÄU?ERST zufrieden damit°°°°
gabel sputnic century light fork... preis wes ik net, aber leicht und stabil...

und noch was... ich glaub mit 800 kommste net aus


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> und noch was... ich glaub mit 800 kommste net aus



Gaynau. Deshalb WTP 4 Seasons Am kaufen und die "schlechten" Teile nach und nach verbessern. Oder gaynaustens die Angebote der Onlineshops überprüfen, allerdings ist dann manches nicht mehr up to date.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

oder gleich das pro...


----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> oder gleich das pro...


aber das 2004er! Beim neuen is eurobb drin


----------



## alex_de_luxe (11. Mai 2005)

was ist so schlimm an eu-bb? 

achja, mein '04er hat übrigens auch eu-bb.


----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> was ist so schlimm an eu-bb?
> 
> achja, mein '04er hat übrigens auch eu-bb.


ich hab irgendwie mehr Vertrauen in das Bmxbb.


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Na ich hab ja noch massig BMX parts rum liegen ... von daher komm ich mit 800 euronen erstma gut hin den Laufräder habsch genug sowie nen Lenker undn Vorbau den gebsch ne her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Teil                   Preis
-----------------------------------------------
Rahmen:         |   WTP 4 season       | 235,-
Gabel:            | sputnic light           | 139,-
Vorbau:          |   hab'sch                 | ---
Lenker:           |   hab'sch               | ---
Reifen:            |Primo v-monster      |  32,-
Laufräder:       |   hab'sch               | ---
Schläuche:      |     ???                  | ???
Kurbel:           |primo powerbite        | 149,-
Kettenblatt:     |     ???                  | ???
Kette:            |   Cool Chain           |  11,-
Freiritzel:        |     ???                  | ???
Pegs:             |     ???  (2x)            | ???
Bremse:          | dia tech hombre      |  18,-
Bremskabel:     |   ody slick              |   9,-
Bremshebel:     |dia tech dirt h.         |  22,-
Bremsbeläge:    |  cool stop              |  15,-
Pedale:            |     ???                   | ???

Hab'sch wat vergessen? So schaut der Stand der dinge aus jetz fehlen nur noch die "???" ! Irgend was zu bemängeln oder is das so weit edel bike


----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> [liste]
> 
> Hab'sch wat vergessen? So schaut der Stand der dinge aus jetz fehlen nur noch die "???" ! Irgend was zu bemängeln oder is das so weit edel bike


Teil                   Preis
-----------------------------------------------
Rahmen:         |   WTP 4 season       | 235,-
Gabel:            | sputnic light           | 139,-
Vorbau:          |   hab'sch                 | ---
Lenker:           |   hab'sch               | ---
Reifen:            |Primo v-monster      |  32,-
Laufräder:       |   hab'sch               | ---
Schläuche:      |     halt irgendwas (schwalbe etc)                  | ???
Kurbel:           |primo powerbite        | 149,-
Kettenblatt:     |    Wtp Stereo           | ~35
Kette:            |   Cool Chain           |  11,-
Freiritzel:        | khe oder odyssey oder whatever   | 25
Pegs:             |     ???  (2x)            | ???
Bremse:          | dia tech hombre      |  18,-
Bremskabel:     |   ody slick              |   9,-
Bremshebel:     |dia tech dirt h.         |  22,-
Bremsbeläge:    |  cool stop              |  15,-
Pedale:            | azonic a-frames | ~80


Obs ein Edelbike ist oder nich, lässt sich ohne Infos über die Sachen, die du schon hast nich so einfach sagen. Aber wird recht gut sein.


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Lass die schwulen schwalbe raus ej davon habsch schon zuviele ufm gewissen die halten echt nix oder mein Fahrstil is zu schlimm whatever die haltn BEI MIR nix...


----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Lass die schwulen schwalbe raus ej davon habsch schon zuviele ufm gewissen die halten echt nix oder mein Fahrstil is zu schlimm whatever die haltn BEI MIR nix...


Komisch bei mir halten die... Biste auch genügend Druck gefahren?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (11. Mai 2005)

azonic pedale....  

nimm die odyssey JC. werden ja viel gefahren und geschätzt.


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

ich fahr für gewöhnlich so 5-6 .... villei isses zuviel villei zu wenig ca.´...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> azonic pedale....
> 
> nimm die odyssey JC. werden ja viel gefahren und geschätzt.


Kann sein, die Azonics sind zur Zeit trotzdem mein Ding. 
Was gibts daran auszusetzen?

Edit:
komisch ich fahr auch immer 5-6 bar...


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Kann sein    Wasn für Pegs am dümmsten? Brauch nur 2


----------



## kater (12. Mai 2005)

Schläuche: Schwalbe sind die besten!
Pedale: Odyssey Jim C. SB/Magnesium
Pegs: Animal Lite

Den Sputnic Satelight mit 2.2 Kg schenke ich nicht so viel vertrauen. Dann lieber den Cpt. Caracho, wenn es Sputnic sein soll. EU-BB hält bei mir wunderbar, nie Probleme gehabt.

Alternativen für Rahmen: WTP Mono, Superstar Le Treets
Alternativen für Pegs: Macneil 4130 heatthreated (fahre ich gerade selbst, sind ausgezeichnet und 440g das Paar.


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2005)

wieviel soll man denn für die macneil latzen?


----------



## man1ac (12. Mai 2005)

also als rahmen würd ich de cpt. caracho nehmen 
gabel: mac neil id fork

beei den pegs inde ich bis jetzt die animal lite am besten


----------



## Renegado (12. Mai 2005)

Rahmen: | WTP 4 season | 235,- immer noch ne sicher....
Gabel: | mac neil id fork| 139,-
Vorbau: | hab'sch | ---
Lenker: | hab'sch | ---
Reifen: |Primo v-monster | 32,-
Laufräder: | hab'sch | ---
Schläuche: | Maxxis| ???
Kurbel: |demolotion cromo | 199,-
Kettenblatt: | Wtp Stereo | ~35
Kette: | Cool Chain | 11,-
Freiritzel: | odyssey | 25
Pegs: | Animal Light| 49x2
Bremse: | dia tech hombre | 18,-
Bremskabel: | ody slick | 9,-
Bremshebel: |dia tech dirt h. | 22,-
Bremsbeläge: | cool stop | 15,-
Pedale: | odyssey jim c. | ~80
Sattel: | ??? | ???
Sattelstange: | ??? | ???


----------



## kater (12. Mai 2005)

Kurbel: Primo Hollowbite
Sattelstange: Fit
Sattel: WTP Slim


----------



## ZoMa (12. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Pedale: Odyssey Jim C. SB/Magnesium



Gerade wenn er nur 800â¬ hat, ist es doch hirnrissig ihm die Pedalen zu empfehlen..


----------



## kater (13. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wenn er nur 800 hat, ist es doch hirnrissig ihm die Pedalen zu empfehlen..



Kann sie ja auch gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Flatpro (13. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sie ja auch gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (13. Mai 2005)

> WETHEPEOPLE "Frenzy" Frame <Str.D>	  azur-grau/azure-grey	  with internal Headset	  20.5"	  345.00 	  1	  345.00 	Löschen
> 
> ODYSSEY Pro Race Fork	  schwarz/black	  	  	  105.95 	  1	  105.95 	Löschen
> 
> ...



Das wär meine erste Wahl! Günstiger wird schwierig..


----------



## Flatpro (13. Mai 2005)

würd als vorbau den odyssey elemantary nehmen...


----------



## ZoMa (13. Mai 2005)

-Vorbau: DF Doozer -kostet 35â¬ und hÃ¤lt
-Bremse: AD990
-Sprocket: irgendwas aus 7075er Alu, LAst / FM ist "gÃ¼nstig" Ansonsten Tree oder RNC
-hinten ne 48H
-Powerbite Kurbel: 150â¬
-Eastern Pedale oder Wellgo oder Haro, irgendwas was nicht 5to wiegt wie die Odyssey..


----------

